# Paragliding



## captian (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi

New Zealander relocating to Cairo from South Korea. Looking for paragliding contacts.

Parapro 4 pilot

Many thanks

Ian


----------



## captian (Dec 20, 2010)

Please send contact details


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

You cannot be serious


----------

